# Tastatur aus Aluminium



## Dogfish_Rising (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche eine neue Tastatur. Allerdings nicht irgendeine, sondern eine aus Aluminium. Es wäre mir durchaus wichtig, dass sie komplett aus Aluminium besteht, d.h. auch Tasten aus Aluminium hat - das ist allerdings kein Muss.

Ich freue mich über Empfehlungen.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. November 2010)

Da gibt es zum einen Cherry Tastaturen und zum anderen Apples Tastatur(en). Andere Hersteller sind mir nicht bekannt, da so ziemlich alle Tastaturen aus Plastik sind


----------



## Ahab (17. November 2010)

Das gabs mal in zwei Versionen von Speedlink - einmal in schwarz mit blauer Beleuchtung und einmal ohne alles in silber. Wird im Preisvergleich aber irgendwie nicht mehr gelistet.  Ich finds jdenfalls nicht auf die Schnelle. ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (17. November 2010)

Von Cherry gibts die Stait. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse nicht aus Alu sondern nur aus Silber lackierten Plastik. Die von Speedlink werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Von Vivanco gibts ne Alutastatur die allerdings nicht so gut sein soll. Bleibt nur das Apple Keyboard.


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur das Apple Keyboard.



Das ist ja von der Tastenbelegung nun wirklich nicht das Wahre für einen Windows-PC.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (17. November 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das gabs mal in zwei Versionen von Speedlink - einmal in schwarz mit blauer Beleuchtung und einmal ohne alles in silber. Wird im Preisvergleich aber irgendwie nicht mehr gelistet.  Ich finds jdenfalls nicht auf die Schnelle. ^^


Speed-Link Illuminated Dark Metal Keyboard, USB (SL-6469) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Meinst du diese?
Die Frage ist nur, ob bei dieser Tastatur auch die Tasten aus Aluminium wären.


----------



## derP4computer (17. November 2010)

Enermax: http://www.enermax.de/produkte/peripherie/aurora-premium/?L=0


----------



## gh0st76 (17. November 2010)

Speedlink hat da normale Tasten aus Kunststoff eingesetzt. Ich kenne bis jetzt keine Tastatur die Tasten aus Alu hat. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das Alu durch die Struktur schnell dreckig aussieht und auch oft nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen ist.

@mattinator

Gibt den Bootcamp Treiber. Da kann man einiges umstellen. Aber selber würde ich mir das Apple Brett auch nicht kaufen. Zu wenig nutzen zu einem zu hohen Preis. Nur für das "tolle" Appledesign bezahl ich nicht so viel. Da kauf ich mir lieber eine gute, mechanische Tastatur. Die hält länger und der Tastenanschlag ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Superwip (17. November 2010)

Auf der CeBit habe ich die Stände von einigen Firmen gesehen, die Vollmetall Tastaturen aus Edelstahl und auch Alu herstellen, etwa für Bankomaten o.ä. aber auch herkömmliche QUERTZ Tastaturen; irgendwo muss man sowas herbekommen

Siehe etwa hier:
Shenzhen Zhengtong Electronics Co.,LTD

Großteils haben sie zwar serienmäßig kein Gehäuse da sie in anderen Geräten integriert werden, es gibt aber auch sicher irgendwo welche mit Gehäuse

Ich würde aber nicht dauerhaft mit soetwas zocken oder schreiben wollen...


----------



## gh0st76 (17. November 2010)

Metalltastaturen mit Trackball oder Touchpad | Active Key GmbH & Co. KG

Sowas hier. Nur ich glaube nicht das der Anschlag bei den Dingern toll ist. Seh ich ja selber wenn ich an einem Selbstbedienungsterminal mal ne Überweisung mache. Die Teile sind Mist.


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

Ich hab bei Alu, auch sofort an Apple gedacht, wollte die mir auch mal holen, habs aber wieder verworfen.


----------

